# Hydroseeding Qs



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

We just got a quote from a guy for hydroseeding our yard. No prep, just spraying. We've already graded etc. 

This would be a "professional courtesy" sort of job. We have a job site trailer for sale and he offered $2000 for it.  We're asking $3900.

He's charging us $700 which ends up being .10/sf. In my opinion, he isn't giving us ANY bargin and he wants the trailer for 2k??

Umm how about $2200 for the trailer AND give us the hydroseed.  

What do you guys think? We are in the northeast. I think his price is high or at the very least, what he charges every other person. We always give PC to other trades.


----------



## Michaelina (Jul 1, 2006)

*Reg: Hydroseeding*

The best time to hydroseed is when the weed population is at its lowest peak. Fall can be quite good. You have to be able to water those seeds on a regular basis-depending on your weather, it could be once a day or once a week. They can not dry out. It takes normally one-two weeks for the nurse grass to pop up-blue grass takes up to 6 weeks. The nurse grass will hold the blue grass until it establishes itself. Make sure you have 3 varieties of seed in the mix and not a lot of annual grass. (You want the grass to come back next year!) Good Luck. I think that the price is comparable. Make sure you get a warranty and you must water or have irrigation system in place. Good Luck. Michaelina


----------

